# does your wife have the "ideal" body?



## wifey32

does your wife now (or at the time you married) have your ideal or preferred body type? 
if not, then did you marry her despite that fact because you were attracted to her presonality?

example:
marrying someone with small breasts but you love very large ones
marrying someone with a tiny butt but you are really into big butts
marrying someone very curvy and voluptuous but you are mostly drawn to the slim athletic types

if your wife doesn't have your ideal or preferred body type, how does this affect your sex life, or does it?


----------



## okeydokie

i liked everything about my wifes body, and still do, except the fact that she wont share it with me


----------



## turkish

My OH has a perfect body to me. Since having two kids yes it's not as stereotypically perfect as it once was, but of anything I love it more because it shows what she has been through. Everything I look for in a girl she has. Brunette, slim, small boobs (I hate big boobs), perfect rear and a right looker to boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turkish

okeydokie said:


> i liked everything about my wifes body, and still do, except the fact that she wont share it with me


I do now have this problem too. : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Downtrodden

I lucked out. My wife has that particular blend of thick thighs, bigger back end and no larger than average breasts that is my very idea of perfection. We even joke sometimes that I married her just for that butt, which of course isn't true, but I am still very pleased with it. I can't say that there is a square inch of her body that I'm not in love with.

Some men might go for that "ideal" look they shove in your face in the magazines and on television, but I think you'll find through talking to regular guys that we like our women in all shapes and sizes and nobody with half a mind is holding their woman up to today's ludicrous "standards".


----------



## Caribbean Man

At the time we got married she had half my " ideal body."

She had really,really nice hips, and a small waist. But she also had small tits. Back then I had a thing for full figured women and big tits.

I was very much attracted to her personality as I was to her hips and waist.
I didn't affect our sex life negatively, and I no longer have that big breast fetish..

Women are beautiful.
Full Stop.


----------



## thunderstruck

Ideal? No, not then and not now. I'm still very attracted to her, so that + her personality (at the time) were reasons for marrying her. 

I like more of a voluptuous shape, which is what my last gf had. She wasn't overweight, just a big/tall and curvey girl. My W is more petite, so after a year of being with the big girl, I literally thought I was going to break my W the first time we did it.


----------



## losing my mind

I like big butts and I cannot lie. Unfortunately, she is rarely willing to back that thang up for me.


----------



## anchorwatch

They say sexual attraction happens in the first 30 seconds. That's what caught my attention.


----------



## keeper63

I have always preferred the petite, athletic body type on a woman. My wife was a 3-sport athlete in HS, and played soccer in college.

Today, at age 49 she is 5'1" and about 112 pounds, somewhere between a size 4 and size 6. She wears a 34C bra size. She has short dark hair, and big blue eyes, which is also a combination that I have always really been drawn to.

She is not as firm as she was when we got married, and motherhood has left a few marks on her.

But when we are at the neighborhood pool, there are very few women there who look as good in a 2-piece swimsuit as she does, even the young ones.

I think she has a fantastic body, especially for her age, and I wish she was more comfortable showing it off (both around the house, and when she goes to work). She works at a college, and the dress code there is very relaxed. I'd like to see her show some more skin when she dresses, but she is a bit shy about that.

Yes, I think she has an ideal body, and I'd love to see her be more comfortable rocking it out.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

wifey32 said:


> does your wife now (or at the time you married) have your ideal or preferred body type?
> if not, then did you marry her despite that fact because you were attracted to her presonality?
> 
> example:
> marrying someone with small breasts but you love very large ones
> marrying someone with a tiny butt but you are really into big butts
> marrying someone very curvy and voluptuous but you are mostly drawn to the slim athletic types
> 
> if your wife doesn't have your ideal or preferred body type, how does this affect your sex life, or does it?


She does not have the ideal body now. Of course, after three kids, all by C-section, that is no surprise. She is much heavier than she would prefer.

Unfortunately, that does affect our sex life, but from her end. I still find her attractive and desireable. However, because she is not comfortable with herself, it can be difficult for her to get into it. As she has gotten more comfortable, she has opened up, but I can tell it still bothers her a bit.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Like a Roman goddess. A little heavy, no arms, nose knocked off, pockmarked from acid rain.


----------



## Lon

I like petite, slim, short, curvy... like basically every other guy. I never felt like i could compete because the more attractive women are the more shy I become and physically attractive women almost universally have a higher sex rank and no woman I know has time for guys who demonstrate insecurities (I really only have approach anxiety, I am quite confident and secure otherwise, just none have ever look past the first impression).

So I ended up settling for the most attractive that I could approach, both times I ever had a relationship. Both were tall, sturdy, somewhat thick-waisted (and thick-limbed too) but not fat... By the end of both my relationships they had slimmed down considerably and had no troubles finding other guys.

Then I dated a thin woman (who was not very mentally stable I found out) but wow the chemistry was amazing for me, the feel of being able to wrap my arms around a woman was pretty mind-blowing. I hope to find my type someday.


----------



## Locard

Yes, and looks just like she did prior to 2 kids and 12 years of marriage. I am a lucky guy!


----------



## wifey32

one time a guy friend told me "show me the most beautiful girl in the world, and I will show you the guy who is tired of ****ing her". 
When i started dating my husband, no one could believe it. A lot of people even somewhat made fun of me because no one thought he was attractive at all (even calling him ugly) and I have always gotten a lot of attention from very attractive and handsome men and told that I'm beautiful, have a nice body etc. But even my husband who everyone said should feel lucky to have me (other poeple's words, not how I feel) isn't completely satisfied with me - has found the need to go online and ogle over other women's bodies. I guess what my friend said is very true. sad but true


----------



## SadSamIAm

Wifey32 ... I don't think what is happening with your husband has anything to do with your body or how beautiful you are. 

A long time relationship can not survive with only physical attraction. The most beautiful girl in the world is not just beautiful on the outside.


----------



## losing my mind

wifey32 said:


> isn't completely satisfied with me - has found the need to go online and ogle over other women's bodies. I guess what my friend said is very true. sad but true


That doesn't mean he isn't satisfied with you or doesn't find you still very attractive.

You have to understand, men are different from women. Our instinctual directive is to go find as many women as we can and spread our seed in as diverse a manner as possible. So that takes the form of ogling other women. The fact that he's only doing it on the internet means that he is devoted to you and respects you enough not to do it in real life situations.


----------



## WadeWilson

Yup, small hands and feet, long legs, junk in the trunk....
But, despite what I could obviously see, I would have married her anyway... She has a great personality... And actually, my preferences evolved around her...


----------



## bkaydezz

your body may be looking all hot and shiny right now but 50 years from now its going to be wrinkled and loose and easy to damage. taking care of your body is good. this world is so fixated on what a body should look like. its what the individual prefers. and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. now the hot is 100 pounds then it was 150 160 170....women are made up of 70% fat. nothing wrong with looking like a woman instead of a sculpture.


----------



## MindOverMatter

wifey32 said:


> one time a guy friend told me "show me the most beautiful girl in the world, and I will show you the guy who is tired of ****ing her".
> When i started dating my husband, no one could believe it. A lot of people even somewhat made fun of me because no one thought he was attractive at all (even calling him ugly) and I have always gotten a lot of attention from very attractive and handsome men and told that I'm beautiful, have a nice body etc. But even my husband who everyone said should feel lucky to have me (other poeple's words, not how I feel) isn't completely satisfied with me - has found the need to go online and ogle over other women's bodies. I guess what my friend said is very true. sad but true


Some truth to what your guy friend told you. Why that is, I don't know. I have a friend who is stunning -- mother of two, tremendous body, great personality, and really makes an effort in her relationship -- and she tells me occasionally that she gets ignored by her husband (who is about a 5 on a scale of 1 to 10).

Life is funny.

But to address the OP's question, nope, my wife definitely does not have the idea body right now. She did when we first met, but she was 17 at the time, so I hardly expect it after 20+ years of marriage (and no, I didn't marry her at 17).

I get frustrated that she doesn't want to work hard at improving her body, because she will use the 'lack of self-esteem" card to avoid sex. Very circular argument, as you can see....


----------



## *LittleDeer*

losing my mind said:


> That doesn't mean he isn't satisfied with you or doesn't find you still very attractive.
> 
> You have to understand, men are different from women. Our instinctual directive is to go find as many women as we can and spread our seed in as diverse a manner as possible. So that takes the form of ogling other women. The fact that he's only doing it on the internet means that he is devoted to you and respects you enough not to do it in real life situations.


I disagree, women are visual too, and apparently wired to find the fittest strongest and best provider, and some women do change men all the time and perve on certain "types" but many men and women are more respectful then that, they care about their partners and focus on them instead. The more you focus on the good things about your RL partner and less on images on the Internet the happier and closer you will be. JMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoWhat

How is there a connection between
a) finding a third party attractive, and
b) not finding your partner attractive
?


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

bkaydezz said:


> ....women are made up of 70% fat.


Um, no we're not. Healthy levels of fat for a woman are 18% to about 25 or 30%, depending on age. 70% fat is morbidly obese territory for anyone.


----------



## bkaydezz

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Um, no we're not. Healthy levels of fat for a woman are 18% to about 25 or 30%, depending on age. 70% fat is morbidly obese territory for anyone.


The “acceptable” range is 25-31% for females and 18-25% for males. 32% or more for females is considered obese and 25% or more is considered obese for males.
muscle is 70% water. 

there we go. ( my mistake)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

SoWhat said:


> How is there a connection between
> a) finding a third party attractive, and
> b) not finding your partner attractive
> ?


i dont think *LiitleDeer* was stating a=b.
but more on keeping the relationship the best it can be, you should focus only on your partner, and i agree with that. i think if you have that focus going elsewhere, you are definitely not putting enough on your partner.


----------



## Mavash.

My husband was engaged to a short, blonde, cheerleeder type girl before me. I'm tall, skinny and dark headed. Polar opposites in looks.

This bothered me for a while thinking I wasn't his 'type' but evidently with him he was attracted to different type women. And I'm the same way with men. I don't have a 'type' either. I find men of all different body types attractive.


----------



## anonim

wifey32 said:


> one time a guy friend told me "show me the most beautiful girl in the world, and I will show you the guy who is tired of ****ing her".
> When i started dating my husband, no one could believe it. A lot of people even somewhat made fun of me because no one thought he was attractive at all (even calling him ugly) and I have always gotten a lot of attention from very attractive and handsome men and told that I'm beautiful, have a nice body etc. But even my husband who everyone said should feel lucky to have me (other poeple's words, not how I feel) isn't completely satisfied with me - has found the need to go online and ogle over other women's bodies. I guess what my friend said is very true. sad but true


so let me get this straight; you let people make fun of your husband and call him ugly to your face, I see no mentioning of you defending him or being bothered by people doing that??

you value other men telling you that you are beautiful and have a nice body while you feel that your husband is lucky to have you (and even though those might be other peoples words, their opinions have clung to you, since you feel the need to reiterate them) 

and now you wonder 'why he isnt completely satisfied with you' i dont think any man would be satisfied with a wife of such apparent deficient character.


----------



## romantic_guy

I met my wife in high school. She had the perfect body type for me: 5'2" about 100 lbs with small breasts, slender legs, tight little butt...mmmmm! We got married at 16 & 17 (she was pregnant). Fast forward 40 years and she still has that perfect body type. At about 110 lbs she still has that cute little body I fall in love with. I have some pics on my profile page. BTW...great personality too.


----------



## geek down

MY STBXW would say no.. She would say she's fat(5'7" 130 LBS)..says she has small boobs(36C) and too big of an ass. She'd say she's ugly(skin has that natural beauty..she doesn't need make-up) and has stretch marks(PFF..Who doesn't)..She'd say she can't understand why she gets looks..She thinks people look at her to laugh at her looks..

I could never get enough of looking at her..She was very beautiful to me..



anonim said:


> so let me get this straight; you let people make fun of your husband and call him ugly to your face, I see no mentioning of you defending him or being bothered by people doing that??
> 
> you value other men telling you that you are beautiful and have a nice body while you feel that your husband is lucky to have you (and even though those might be other peoples words, their opinions have clung to you, since you feel the need to reiterate them)
> 
> and now you wonder 'why he isnt completely satisfied with you' i dont think any man would be satisfied with a wife of such apparent deficient character.


I always thought she was beautiful, sexy, thin, perfectly proportioned and radiant..Her looks were never an issue for me..It was always the words she used..


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Mavash. said:


> My husband was engaged to a short, blonde, cheerleeder type girl before me. I'm tall, skinny and dark headed. Polar opposites in looks.
> 
> This bothered me for a while thinking I wasn't his 'type' but evidently with him he was attracted to different type women. And I'm the same way with men. I don't have a 'type' either. I find men of all different body types attractive.


i am the same way, only with women, same as your h.

i am much more attracted to the personality and attitude of the woman first off. that is what is important to me. if i am attracted to that then she is my 'type' regardless of how she looks.


----------



## Jellybeans

bubbly girl said:


> just to give an example, he finds both JLo and Kate Hudson really hot. I'm pretty sure the only thing they have in common is that they're famous.


They both have a great butt!


----------



## This is me

" does your wife have the "ideal" body? "

Yes flawed perfectly and nothing fake about it. Gets me everytime I see her.


----------



## jorgegene

i keep myslef in great shape for my age, no beer belly, et, but i like women more with meat on them, even tending to the chubby side. 

The face was always my number one, because the greatest pleasure to me is making out. the sloppier the better. rubbing each others noses, 
sharing germs! thats what i like!

when i met my wife it was instant. she is so so darn pretty.
she was about 25lbs overweight, now shes about 60-80 lbs overweight. shes got disability so its not all her fault poor thing.

but you know what? shes still gorgeous beautiful to me and i tell her all the time. shes still got baby soft skin all over her.
i dont know how she does it. shes as sexy as the first day i met her.


----------



## alphaomega

Tall. Blonde to amber. 1 inch of foamy head. And carbonated at 12psi.

Sometimes the lack of head irritates me, but I always seem to get it eventually.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

alphaomega said:


> Tall. Blonde to amber. 1 inch of foamy head. And carbonated at 12psi.
> 
> Sometimes the lack of head irritates me, but I always seem to get it eventually.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down

alphaomega said:


> Tall. Blonde to amber. 1 inch of foamy head. And carbonated at 12psi.
> 
> Sometimes the lack of head irritates me, but I always seem to get it eventually.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmm....you sound like a homebrewer...I usually carbonate at 30psi and shake the keg...faster and no yeast sediment..but it CAN make too much head, depending on the amount of malt added..


----------



## alphaomega

Lol. Yup. My next project is to make strawberry wine and carbonate it into wine coolers.

I seemed to have lots of friends that like that crap, and they seem to enjoy my BBQ nights because they get free beer and free booze. And free food. 

Lol. Fun times for all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down

I've done rhubarb wine from my grandpa's garden..I call it knockout juice..You have a small glass and your asleep in 30 minutes.. Best things I've made.. Blueberry lager from real blueberries and a 21% barleywine. I'd drink a liter of it while playing in halo 2 tournaments. my squad members would ask if I've fueled up..The more I drank, the more kills I got...go figure.


----------



## SoWhat

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i dont think *LiitleDeer* was stating a=b.
> but more on keeping the relationship the best it can be, you should focus only on your partner, and i agree with that. i think if you have that focus going elsewhere, you are definitely not putting enough on your partner.


I think that's unrealistic. 
I find my partner funny. That doesn't mean I don't laugh at other peoples' jokes.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

SoWhat said:


> I think that's unrealistic.
> I find my partner funny. That doesn't mean I don't laugh at other peoples' jokes.


----------



## RClawson

I have always loved petite woman (yes spinners). My wife though small boned is curvy and always had issues losing the weight from childbirth. I have been asked by friends if this bothers me. It never has. She was the one I have always waited for and the only one I want to be with. When we connect it is off the charts. I always think to myself "If everyone had sex like this there would be world peace". I would never give a second glance to another woman with her shape but she is my ideal!


----------



## Enchantment

wifey32 said:


> does your wife now (or at the time you married) have your ideal or preferred body type?
> if not, then did you marry her despite that fact because you were attracted to her presonality?
> 
> example:
> marrying someone with small breasts but you love very large ones
> marrying someone with a tiny butt but you are really into big butts
> marrying someone very curvy and voluptuous but you are mostly drawn to the slim athletic types
> 
> if your wife doesn't have your ideal or preferred body type, how does this affect your sex life, or does it?


Have you ever noticed that when you really love someone - when you really care about them - that you tend to concentrate on the things that are positive - that you really like?

You can do this in your everyday life by simply consciously concentrating on the positive and good aspects about someone. 

I'm female, but I know that my H did not really fit into what was my 'ideal' mold - for looks or body type - when I met him. Yet I was intrigued by and attracted to him - his personality, his different looks, how all of it was put together.

Am I unhappy because I did not get the lean, tall, dark, and handsome? No - not for a minute.


----------



## Cee Paul

I'll just say that my wife was solid when I met her(not fat and not skinny)and had huge breasts which I like, and to me I prefer a woman with some meat on her bones with me being a large man myself at 6'3 and 240lbs. Buuuuuut since then about 7.50 years ago she has since put on 42 pounds from what she has blurted out to me after getting on the scale, and she has seemed to take this "f*ck it" attitude with her body the past few years and so have I as well(I weighed 220 when we met). And so in my opinion we are BOTH to blame for all that, and to be quite honest our sex life has suffered tremendously as a result of not feeling good about ourselves I guess.


----------



## Henri

hi Wifey32
I married for personality.

Why do you ask, is it just curiosity?


----------



## that_girl

All I know is that I'm THINNER (even now after our kid) than his exes. 

My babe likes his girls thick. I'm curvy, with a little belly and a big ass (his favorite) but still his thinnest mate. lol. Makes me feel good in a way, but sometimes when I'm working out and stuff, he will say in a worried tone, "You're not going to lose your butt and thighs, are you???" I'm not used to that from white boys...good thing my husband is a healthy Latino.


----------



## FirstYearDown

My husband is white. He still loves my round and firm ass that you can balance a drink on, along my generous bust line. Hubby loves to cop a feel whenever he can. I have woken up to his hand caressing my boob or felt my butt being squeezed and slapped.

Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got Back (I Like Big Butts) [ORIGINAL] - YouTube
My husband's anthem. :rofl:

I don't believe my husband when he says that my belly doesn't bother him. Changing my eating habits and taking care of digestive issues have made my stomach less noticeable. I always gain weight in the midsection when I am on hormonal birth control; I know there will be some shrinkage when I come off the Pill.


----------



## RClawson

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband is white. He still loves my round and firm ass that you can balance a drink on, along my generous bust line. Hubby loves to cop a feel whenever he can. I have woken up to his hand caressing my boob or felt my butt being squeezed and slapped.
> 
> Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got Back (I Like Big Butts) [ORIGINAL] - YouTube
> My husband's anthem. :rofl:
> 
> I don't believe my husband when he says that my belly doesn't bother him. Changing my eating habits and taking care of digestive issues have made my stomach less noticeable. I always gain weight in the midsection when I am on hormonal birth control; I know there will be some shrinkage when I come off the Pill.


Do not kid yourself FYD. Lotsa men like women that are "built for comfort". That is exactly how I would categorize my wife and I love it!


----------



## RandomDude

The missus ain't getting younger nowadays, but she maintains herself very well to this day as best she can and I do give my compliments regularly - which I never used to do before. She still knocks me out with those long legs of hers at times.


----------



## TallGuy

Her body is perfect for me. 

Does it measure up to common (unreasonable) standards of today's society?

That doesn't matter. She's perfect for me, and I love her.


----------



## cabin fever

She's perfect to me. 

She just does it for me. Put her in a some heels, and a skirt, and HOLY CHIT MAN! 

Yea I have a hard time keeping my hands to myself.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I'm not a guy, but...

Hubby likes big boobs - I got 'em. Anything else is up for grabs, if he has any other real preference I am clueless.

Still got the boobs, about the same weight as when we married--most people think I'm 10-15 years younger than I actually am.

All his medical issues have caused major changes in him. He's 6'5" but about 280 lbs which makes a beer belly. His hair has grayed and he doesn't seem very interested in doing anything with it. He's clean, well groomed, handsome and still makes me weak in the knees.

But apparently I don't him anymore and he won't come near me with a ten foot-pole--internet porn gets all his attention these days.

What a shame...most men would kill for a wife that still found them desirable at the age of 51 and still wanted to jump their bones daily--but guess I didn't get the pick of the litter, huh?

Oh well...


----------



## SA's husband

wifey32 said:


> does your wife now (or at the time you married) have your ideal or preferred body type?
> if not, then did you marry her despite that fact because you were attracted to her presonality?


I married my wife cause she had the ideal face, it was her face that caught my attention, and her bubbly personality. Then my eyes moved down once she starting putting her hands down my pants. She was my ideal then, and she is still my ideal.


----------



## AFEH

SA's husband said:


> I married my wife cause she had the ideal face, it was her face that caught my attention, and her bubbly personality. Then my eyes moved down once she starting putting her hands down my pants. She was my ideal then, and she is still my ideal.


I can't for the life of me think why that should be


----------



## SoWhat

FWIW, my GF has the "ideal body" in the sense that she's got a large bust, a skinny waist, bigger hips and a bigger, round butt. 

I'm very, very lucky because I'm very much a butt man. Her's was crafted by God Himself, I think.


----------



## effess

My wife had an "ideal" body, she's curvy with a butt and boobs, but not chunky in the least. I guess something close to a Kim Kardashian type of shape.
I dated girls who didn't fit that mold before her, but after the fact, I'm glad I married someone with a butt and boobs. I love a nice butt, but i *LOVE* boobs. Hers aren't huge, but a nice size, and after 14 years I still go nuts when I see them.


----------



## Goldmember357

in my opinion yes though i always loved big boobs i do not really care.


----------



## richie33

I have never been a breast man. Always been a ass man. We have 2 kids and my wife's body is better after having kids. She is my ideal type. Tall, lean with a great ass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound

Runs like Dog said:


> Like a Roman goddess. A little heavy, no arms, nose knocked off, pockmarked from acid rain.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## IAMCIV

To the op,

I think I see why you started this thread, you feel that because your husband looks at other women, ogales them as you said, he is no longer intrested in you, which makes you think he doesn't feel you are his ideal body type.

Why do you ask this? Does he no longer want to be intimate? If you had no knowledge of his viewing other woman, would you feel he wasn't intrested in you?

I ask because I have a gorgeous wife, sexy as hel*, long legs, stacked up top and slender sleek feminine tummy and she uses her body to drive me crazy. I love her body I really, really do, however, in the past I have looked at porn, hide it from her and made her feel that she wasn't enough, or that I wasn't thrilled to be with her. nothing could have been further from the truth.

I looked at porn, because I liked certain things that i wasn't comfortable asking her for. For example, lingere, I love it, but she doesn't really care too much for it. She feels what's the point of wrapping paper, its about what's inside. Well I like it, does that mean I'm wrong for liking it, I'm still a man with my desires. Just because she doesn't like the same thing doesn't mean I no longer have the desire to see gorgeous women looking nice and seductive. I wish she would dress up for me but she rarely does, says it takes too long, ins't comfortable, what's the point if it's only on for a few minutes. So I don't get to see her in it, does that mean I don't desire her, no not at all. If I look at some chick online who wants that attention from men, am I wrong? (According to my wife, yes)

Or for example, I like watching two women together, I'm not going to ask my wife to do that, she's never said, "you know, I'd love to make love to another beautiful woman, wanna watch." So because I like looking at things she doesn't want to do, or I would never ask her to do because she's a human and I respect her decisions and thoughts doesn't mean I don't find her smoking hot. It just means I like things she might not be into. 

I don't look at porn anymore, it makes my wife feel like she's not enough, and she is. Way more. I can't explain how I see things and she takes care of me so well in the bedroom, this issue is so minute so I don't want her thinking that. So, to show her I don't need porn, I stopped. I never choose porn over her, though, that's a different issue altogether.

I looked at porn, because there was no one else to please, no emotions of feelings involved. It was all about me, and I'm a very giving lover, so it allowed me to kind of unwind. It had nothing to do with her. If I see a beautiful woman, I don't think, gee I'd rather have her than my wife. it doesn't mean I don't appreciate beauty though.

I hope this helps.


----------



## IAMCIV

wifey32 said:


> one time a guy friend told me "show me the most beautiful girl in the world, and I will show you the guy who is tired of ****ing her".


I disagree with this completely. There is a saying that being a man is not making love to a differant woman every night, it's making love to the same woman every night.

To me it's about being desired by a woman that can have just about any guy she wants. But it's so much more than sex, it's sharing your life, your existence. I don't want any other woman. And we've benn married 12 years, so I'm not a newly wed, though sometimes it still feels like we are on our honeymoon.


----------



## Henri

IAMCIV said:


> I disagree with this completely. There is a saying that being a man is not making love to a differant woman every night, it's making love to the same woman every night.
> 
> To me it's about being desired by a woman that can have just about any guy she wants. But it's so much more than sex, it's sharing your life, your existence. I don't want any other woman. And we've benn married 12 years, so I'm not a newly wed, though sometimes it still feels like we are on our honeymoon.


Wow, how do you maintain that honeymood feeling? Is it down to her looks i.e. she could have anyman she wants but desires you?


----------



## KHC223

I married the trophy wife and thats not just my opinoin. but right now I'm thinking what good is having a corvette in the garage if you can't drive it?


----------



## Losing

While she is still technically my wife I can say that my wife has the most amazingly sexy body I have ever seen our touched.

I never appreciated her or her body enough so I don't think I'll be able to call her my wife much longer.

But even after 2 kids she is slim but curvy and drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Enchantment said:


> Have you ever noticed that when you really love someone - when you really care about them - that you tend to concentrate on the things that are positive - that you really like?


I firmly believe that if you truly love someone, that person becomes your type.


----------



## IAMCIV

Henri said:


> Wow, how do you maintain that honeymood feeling? Is it down to her looks i.e. she could have anyman she wants but desires you?


Honestly, I believe it's a genuine deisre for each other. We have our ups and downs, the divorce word has been thrown around in the past but neither of us feel obligated to be married just because we are, we truly desire to be with each other. And I think that captures the honeymoon feeling pretty well. We haven't taken each other for granted, at least not yet and I hope we never do.


----------



## sandc

Yes. My wife's body was created by a Master Craftsman to help and pleasure me. She uses her body to great effect on both fronts. I love the way she is built, the way she looks, and the way she feels.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

I've only had 2 serious relationships in my life. In college, I had a GF that was very close to the official ideal body (36-24-36). No joke, we actually measured her and she came out as 35-25-36. She was 5'5", 115 lbs. She had great C-cup breasts that when she was aroused she would get very nice long hard nipples. Tight body all around. The relationship lasted only 2 years and then I met my wife. My wife had a very nice body too but she was more on the athletic side. She had A-cup boobs that grew into B cups after 3 kids (she can still get away with going out in public without a bra if she ever wanted to). Compared to my last GF, my wife's body was slimmer waist, slimmer hips, somewhat small butt - 5'6" and she weighed closer to 125 (more muscle I think). But in all honesty, I didn't care at the time what body type my GFs had as long as they looked good, were pretty and their bodies were well toned. But most important, the right personality is needed. 

Now, both of us need some work on our bodies - me more so than her - but we both have the potential to have sweet bods if we can get the time and effort to put into doing the work.


----------



## Lon

plan 9, yeah to me a perfect 10 can come in various forms - most women tend to dwell on their differences from whatever ideal they think they are supposed to live up to, but for 95% of the female population the genetic material is there to be a complete stunner to any warm blooded male. Short (hot), tall (also hot), in between (yep, hot), small boobs (hot!) big ones (hot) slim hip (hot) wide ones (HOT). low BMI (sexy!) high BMI (mmm, sometimes really really sexy, sometimes not depending on the way you carry yourself). dark complexion (exotic) fair complexion (femine) muscular (yes please) dainty (also yes please). To me certain preferences come in as far as facial features, but I think it is largely cultural in that respect.

Point is "ideal" is so far from "universal" though there may be some things that are universally attractive.


----------



## sandc

Boobs - check
pvssy - check
will talk to me - check

Yep. This woman is HOT!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Sometimes perfect is a tiny China doll other times it's a 6'3" size 16 Amazon.


----------



## Nod

My wife is gorgeous, especially her face & smile since she has lost weight. Problem is hotter guys than me think so too, & now she is no longer in love. Her body is perfect to me. she still gives me plenty of sex, so I'm happy enjoying it while it last.


----------



## DDC

Nod said:


> My wife is gorgeous, especially her face & smile since she has lost weight. Problem is hotter guys than me think so too, & now she is no longer in love. Her body is perfect to me. she still gives me plenty of sex, so I'm happy enjoying it while it last.


So she's no longer in love with you because more attractive men than you notice her?

My guess is that it has more to do with your attitude, even to the point where you write that she "gives" you sex - like sex is something a woman gives a man instead of something two people share.

I would dare to say that if you really wanted to and put forth the effort, you could become the kind of man that could keep her. Just some food for thought.


----------



## one_strange_otter

Ideal body for what? Powerlifting? Olympic swimming? 

I have no idea. I never had the confidence when I was younger to even try and go after the hotties so I settled on my hispanic wife (which I only mention hispanic so you know she has tan skin and dark hair). 5'7'' and around 165 I'd guess when we first got together and looked like a nice full figured woman (albeit with narrow hips...i mean narrow as in she had to have c-sections cuz those babies were not going to slip through that pelvis). Since the kids she's packed it on up to around 205. Seems to only keep it in the mid section though and constantly gets asked when she's due.


----------



## atom

I like my wife body, but I don't think her body 100% perfect to me.


----------



## MEM2020

yes - slim athletic - been lifting a little bit - lightly toned - stem to stern 

:{ :{ :{

Vajayjay is still broken 

:{ :{ :{

It has been almost a year. I don't like anal - she doesn't either. 

Oral and handjobs. And actual lust about 3 days a month. I guess aging gracefully is about being a sport as the system gradually begins to fall apart. 




atom said:


> I like my wife body, but I don't think her body 100% perfect to me.


----------



## husbandfool

My wife's body is just right for me ... 5'7", 120lb .. fit and trim. An athlete.
She's working on a 6-pack and does triathlons and marathons for fun.


----------

